# Buying an aircompressor, is this one any good?



## wraptorman (Feb 27, 2012)

Im in the market for a 60 gallon air compressor and i only have about $500 to work with. I found a US General/Air Superiority for $479.99 at Harbor Freight. The specs if they can be believed are pretty good;

Air delivery: 12.8 CFM @ 90 PSI, 14.5 CFM @ 40 PSI 

All the other compressors in this price range seemed to be like [email protected] or 11.5

So what do you guys think?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I would not be afraid of it.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

like you said as long as it can deliver what it promises than its a great deal i have bought several things from harbor freight and and the only things i don't recommend from there are the pliers


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Know several people that use Harbor Freight. Prices always bothered me, the old "Get what you pay for" is always on my mind.


----------



## stevecorio (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a 60gal. 220v Kobalt from lowes and have had no problems with it. it is 155 max pressure and 11.5 cfm at 90psi cast iron 2 cyl. single stage. i paid 429 3 years ago and i think they are up to 459-499 now.


----------

